# Marge Pierce (Royalwyn)



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Norm & Marge Pierce. Royalwyn GSP's. Salem, OR. 503-581-1058. E-Mail: [email protected] cyberis.net

This is what I found. Hope it helps.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i'd be curious to hear what you think if she responds to you, Schnauzer.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

email sent and am waiting for a response; will report back


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Email got bounced back undeliverable  Maybe I should try calling...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure the space isn't in the address?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Make sure the space isn't in the address?


Yeah, caught that and deleted before I clicked sent.


----------

